# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Kensei's workbook

## Kensei

Hello! 

As you may be able to tell from my profile or the little achievement doohickies, I've been around for a while now. However, I entered a period of about a year when I stopped practising techniques and as a result I'm sort of back at square one. 

I'd like to try and get back into Lucid Dreaming, and figured that a class like this would be one of the best ways  ::D: 

A bit of information about my dreams: They typically involve school, games or my town. Previous lucid dreams were achieved through DILD, possibly MILD. I had one WILD attempt, and the sleep paralysis scared the bejeesus out of me D: WILD isn't for me right now  :wink2: 

Yesterday and today I have been reality checking throughout the day and maintaining a positive and determined view that I _will_ lucid dream tonight. I'll probably try some mantras before bed.

I'll post my progress here, for your perusal and, hopefully, amusement.

----------


## Kensei

Well, no luck last night in terms of lucid dreams  :Sad:  Still, my recall seems to be improving; I remembered a few dreams last night, albeit slightly fragmented. 

I'll continue the same techniques, and hope for better luck tonight  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! If your dreams are usually about the same things I suggest you also practice those things as dream signs. Make sure you visualize reality checking whenever you're in a scene that is common in your dreams. WILD isn't for everyone, I really enjoy SP actually even though it's scary, but it's the excitement that gets me when I'm trying to WILD. MILD + DILD and a WBTB here or there is just as effective. Check out the taskclub if you want extra motivation and think that a little bit of friendly competition would do good for your lucid count.

Good luck and keep on dreaming!

----------


## Kensei

Thanks for the welcome  ::D:  

I've taken your advice and been reality checking during school regularly, and will be checking out the taskclub too. It has been some time since I tried a WILD, so I may give it another shot! 

No luck these past two nights, though I have a feeling I'll have a lucid dream soon!

----------


## Kensei

Well, still no luck so far. My recall lately has been atrocious, but I believe I may have found the cause. Recently I've been using my laptop much later, often 10 or 15 minutes before going to bed. Normally I would stop 30 - 60 minutes before and read to relax. I think this may be stimulating my brain too much and lead me to have a worse sleep and not recall my dreams. Tonight I'm coming off much earlier. 

I'm also trying a glass of apple juice before bed, as this supposedly produces vivid dreams and might help my recall. Finally, as of tomorrow morning, I'll be attempting the competition thread! 

With any luck, tonight might break this dry spell I've been having  ::D:

----------


## Kensei

Well, had some good luck indeed last night! It seem's my dry spell of recall has finally stopped, and i'm starting to remember my dreams again! I also had a very brief lucid:





> I'm now lucid. I seem to be looking at me from a weird angle, only seeing concrete on the floor. I seem to be not fully "in the dream" as I seem to be able to feel my physical body dragging me back. I slowly get pulled back and I wake up.



Not brilliant, but it is progress! I have high hopes for tonight  ::D:

----------


## Kensei

I apologise for the late update, but exams and coursework have taken a large chunk of my free time. 

A few nights ago I finally suceeded in having a true lucid dream! Here is the DJ entry:





> I became lucid at the start of the dream, but my body felt slightly distant. I was in a large walled garden, the walls in question being two stories tall and having buildings built into them. The grass was vibrantly green and the sky a pastel blue. I looked at my hands, and the dream became more vivid. I then remembered about dream spinning, and so promptly span twice on the spot. The increase in clarity was amazing! I could feel my heartbeat in my chest due to my excitement. I remember someone talking to me, but I ignored them and flew away. The dream then changed.
> 
> I was then riding down the main road of my town on my moped. I wasn't wearing any protective gear and was driving like a complete pillock. Still, it was very fun  Here it was raining, and I could feel the cool touch of the raindrops on my exposed skin. I eventually got to the entrance of the high street and dismounted. The traffic seemed to have just stopped, with some people gathering near me to see what I would do. I decided to try some powers, and felt a change of weather was in order. I stretched my hands out in front of me together and pointed them palm first towards the sky. I then pulled my hands apart in a great semicircle. As I did so, the grey clouds receded with my hands and the sky behind was sunny and a beautiful light blue. Someone near me said "Thanks mate!", and several other people were looking with amazement. 
> 
> I then lost lucidity, and have little memory of the dream that followed save for a few snippets. There was a robot factory, my brother, a large laser and the enclave.



I'm very chuffed at this, not least as it was more vivid than any I've had before. 

With any luck more are on the way!

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like a great lucid! Two if I'm not mistaken  :smiley:  Congratulations! Keep up with the dream journal and you'll see more of them in the future.

----------


## Kensei

I'm really sorry that I haven't added to my workbook in some time, but I have been distracted by GCSE's. Thankfully, they're now finished with and with any luck I can re-obtain lucidity. Though my dream recall suffered during the period I was away (most likely due to worry or something) it's now returned, much to my delight  ::D: 

I'm currently performing reality checks throughout the day and plan on listening to some audio aids as well. I'd also really like to try a WILD, but I can't set an alarm due to it waking up other members of my household. Does anyone have any advice?

I apologise in advance if I'm breaking forum rules by adding to this old thread, but it seemed pointless to make a new one.

----------


## Kensei

Got back from holiday a few days ago, and had no luck during that time. My recall was pretty bad, probably due to the inevitable lack of sleep that comes from sleeping in a different bed. 

I'm considering attempting a WILD during the late afternoon, perhaps in a minute. There's an isochronic tone I've been curious about that some people have reported as working for them, so that'll probably be my listening material to relax to.

I'm giving MILD a try as well. This decision is based on a number of reasons, most prominent of which Is how I revise for tests. My brain seems to remember things most effectively if I repeat them over and over - for example, in the past I've remembered 1000 words of German and been able to recall them after only a few days of practice.  I figure if it works for German, it should work for Lucid dreaming (fingers crossed  ::D: ). 

The other change I'm going to make is to my sleeping pattern. As of late, I've been going to bed at around 12:00 to 12:15 AM, then waking up at 7:00 AM for work. I'm going to attempt to get to bed earlier, little by little, so I get a better rest.

Fingers crossed for tonight as always  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Sorry for the late reply! If you have an easy time remembering words I'm sure MILD is something for you. Work on it every night and your recall in the morning and you'll get lucid soon. Don't forget to visualize some to get the motivation going, think of how awesome it'll be once you get lucid and achieve the task you set up. I wish you the best of luck on your MILD attempts and hope you've already achieved one.

----------


## Kensei

Thanks for the encouragement! I haven't had one yet, but now that I have a week off from work I can dedicate more time to Lucid dreaming. Hopefully I should have had one by the end of the week  ::D:

----------

